# Quick Visit to the Vets



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has shown signs of a full anal gland, for the first time in months. I did try to do it myself, but just couldn't quite get it right.

So a quick phone call and 30 mins later sitting in the local vets in Christchurch. The vet was fab, emptied said anal gland, one was full one wasn't and we were out in no time at all. £16 for the pleasure, I must say was money well spent. 

Think I will do that again when the case arises.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope Millie feels better for that


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Much  She didn't exactly enjoy the experience, but soon forgave the vet once she gave Millie a treat.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah typical eh!! 
Anyway I'm sure Millie's in finer fettle now and raring to go.
Have a fab holiday xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab timing but at least you managed to get it sorted, hope she feels better now. Enjoy your break xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad it's sorted, enjoy yourselves at the beach...so jealous...


----------

